# coyotes got my ducks night before last :(



## nightshade (Nov 20, 2009)

well I am officially going to shoot something if I can catch it.  I lost 5 ducks Wednesday night to what we believe was coyotes. I am so sad over the loss of 2 in particular because they we very special to us. One was the first duck we ever had, she was a farm duck that was given to use by a family that had bought 6 ducklings for in the yard only to have all but one eaten by snapping turtles in the pond. She was the only one that made it and was left with a crippled up foot over it. The other was a female  mescovy (spelling?)  that I had trained to beg for food. She would come up to you at feed time stand right at your feet and whistle til you feed her then when she finished eating she would  whistle for more. 

It is so sad to go feed and not see Farm Duck waddling up the lane to meet you.  I cried and cried to day when I was feeding it is just so lonely without their wonderful little personalities. 

Last night when we came home from my son's school the three ducks we have left were all sleeping in a bunch with my coon dog. I could not believe it. They must feel safe with him though. Because I can guarantee that no wild animal is going to get anywhere near him with out him killing it, or at least trying to. 

We also lost a Yokohama rooster in the earlier hours this morning. But with him there was feathers left behind and a feather trail going out through the woods. I am guessing that it was either a fox or a large coon. But there is a large bob cat around also. I am confused though because none of my chickens sleep on the ground so I am not sure how they got him unless he was hurt the night before. Which I know as possible because I really did not check them out. I was to frantic over my ducks.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Nov 20, 2009)

oh geez.. sorry. ducks are the worst to loose ... their funny little faces. gosh. 

sorry about your loss. its ok to cry.
:-(


----------



## big brown horse (Nov 20, 2009)

So sorry about your loss.  I can't even imagine how sad you must be.  My ducks bring me such joy. 

Thank Heavens you have such a wonderful dog.


----------



## FarmerChick (Nov 20, 2009)

wow that is sad...terrible when you lose so many in one shot.
something has your property on the restaurant list for sure.

do what ya gotta do!  go after the varmint!

sorry for your loss...it stinks I know!


----------



## miss_thenorth (Nov 20, 2009)

That's really heartbreaking. Now, get your gun ready, cuz whatever it was knows there was an easy meal, it will be sure to come back to check for more.   Sorry for your loss.  I hope you don;t lose more.


----------

